# Hitman wants gaming machine...........But only has 70K.......



## hitman4 (Dec 17, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:  Gaming for hitman,  bf3, cod, fifa, and all latest single players....
          Also will watch movies....

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: have only 70,000 INR nothing else

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: if budget permits

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:  windows 7 home premium ( *please include this in overall budget*)

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:Min 1tb

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: yes atleast 22 inch

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: -

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: before 25th december

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: no.... but i will try to do my first built..

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:new delhi  i will buy either from nehru place or from flipkart...

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: please include following components in your built
*CPU, MB, GPU, PSU, HD, OD, RAM, CASE, Monitor, KB, Mouse, UPS, OS*

THANK YOU ALL IN ADVANCE


----------



## Cilus (Dec 17, 2012)

AMD FX 8350 4 GHz @ 12.5K
MSI 990FX-GD65/Gigabyte 990FX-UD3 @ 9K/9.5K
Corsair Vengeance Red 2100 MHz CL11 4GB X 2 @ 4.6K
WD Green 1TB SATA III 64MB Cache @ 4.2K
Corsair CX 600V2 @ 4K
Sapphire HD 7950 VAPOR-X OC With Boost @ 22K
Asus 24X SATA DVD R/W @ 1K
Logitech G400 Gaming Mouse @ 1.4K
Logitec Keyboard @ 0.4K
AOC e2251Fwe 21.5" IPS LED Display @ 8.4K/ BenQ GW2250HM VA Panel @ 8.7K
APC 800VA UPS @ 3.5K

Total 71.5K with Gigabyte Motherboard, 71K with MSI Motherboard.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 17, 2012)

@Cilus.. you forgot about cabinet 

@OP - Since Cilus has suggested AMD config....Here is an Intel config for you to consider...



ComponentNamePriceCPUCore i5 3570K13,500MotherboardASUS P8Z77-VLX10,500RAMG.Skill RipjawsX 1600 MHz 8GB (2x4GB) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL)3,400Graphics CardSapphire HD 7850 HDMI OC Edition 2 GB15,500PSUCorsair GS6004,500CabinetBitFenix Merc Alpha2,500HDDSeagate Barracuda 1 TB4,300MonitorBenQ G2420HD9,000UPSAPC 800VA3,500Optical DriveAny Asus / LG DVD Writer900CPU CoolerCM Hyper 212 Evo2,000Keyboard / MouseLogitech Gaming Combo G1001600 Total71,200


----------



## Cilus (Dec 18, 2012)

^^ DOn't suggest BenQ G2420 now, it is a LCD display and 1st generation of TN panel based LCD launched by BenQ. Their contrast, brightens and Viewing angle is not a match for the current LED displays. The AOC monitor offers better performance due to LED backlit panel and the BenQ GW2250HM offers better quality due to the use of VA panel.


----------



## Myth (Dec 18, 2012)

Both of you forgot the OS


----------



## vkl (Dec 18, 2012)

*Processor*:Intel i5 3470 -11.7k
*Motherboard*:Gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H -5.6k
*RAM*:G.Skill RipjawsX(1600MHz)(F3-12800CL9S) 4GB*2 - 3k 
*PSU*:Corsair GS600 -4.4k
*HDD*:WD Green 1TB -4.2k
*Optical drive*:Asus DRW-24B5ST -1k
*Cabinet*:CM elite 311plus -2.7k
*Monitor*: Dell ST2220L-8.2k 
*Graphic card*:SAPPHIRE HD 7950 VAPOR-X OC :22.5k or SAPPHIRE HD 7870-17.7k
*Mouse&KB*:Logitech MK200 -0.7k
*UPS*:APC 1.1kVA UPS:5.2k
*OS*:Microsoft Windows7 home premium:7k
Total=76.2k / 71.4k

As gaming is the main priority you can do away with overclocking for a better graphic card.For monitor also check out the AOC 22"" (E22FWE) IPS monitor suggested by Cilus.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 18, 2012)

OS : Windows 8 - 3.5k @flipkart


----------



## gameranand (Dec 18, 2012)

Myth said:


> Both of you forgot the OS



Let him get better hardware first.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 18, 2012)

Cilus said:


> ^^ DOn't suggest BenQ G2420 now, it is a LCD display and 1st generation of TN panel based LCD launched by BenQ. Their contrast, brightens and Viewing angle is not a match for the current LED displays. The AOC monitor offers better performance due to LED backlit panel and the BenQ GW2250HM offers better quality due to the use of VA panel.



Noted... AOC here on then.


----------



## vkl (Dec 18, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> OS : Windows 8 - 3.5k @flipkart


Yes windows8 is a good option for the price if OP wants.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 18, 2012)

thank you all for the suggestion



mandarpalshikar said:


> OS : Windows 8 - 3.5k @flipkart



i think this is an upgrade from windows 7
this means first you have to buy windows 7...


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 18, 2012)

the config by vkl is the most balanced of all. Would recommend you to get the HD 7950. Although it means extending budget but it will really be money well spent 


mandarpalshikar said:


> OS : Windows 8 - 3.5k @flipkart



its upgrade copy that cannot be installed on fresh machines.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 18, 2012)

cilus and vkl you have both suggested western digital green hard disk but i have heard that it is has some serious issues. can you throw some light on that...?



vkl said:


> *Processor*:Intel i5 3470 -11.7k
> *Motherboard*:Gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H -5.6k
> *RAM*:G.Skill RipjawsX(1600MHz)(F3-12800CL9S) 4GB*2 - 3k
> *PSU*:Corsair GS600 -4.4k
> ...


/
vkl can you tell me gaming differences between 7870 and 7950 graphics cards?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 18, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> the config by vkl is the most balanced of all. Would recommend you to get the HD 7950. Although it means extending budget but it will really be money well spent
> 
> its upgrade copy that cannot be installed on fresh machines.



No its not. I am using it myself. Did a fresh install day before yesterday. Only the title says upgrade pack. But its not.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 18, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> No its not. I am using it myself. Did a fresh install day before yesterday. Only the title says upgrade pack. But its not.



is it windowss 8 or windows 8 pro....?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 18, 2012)

Windows 8 Pro & it comes with both 32 & 64 bit dvds along with the product key.


----------



## vkl (Dec 18, 2012)

@hitman4
For some WD Green would work out fine,while others might have experienced a failure with a Green drive.In any case one can go for RMA in the limited period of warranty.
WD Green is low power,reasonable performance drive.You can look for 1TB 7200rpm drive from WD which have higher performance relatively,would cost around 5k,else Seagate barracuda 1TB 7200rpm drives are available for 4.4k.

HD7950 on an average is around 15-20% faster than hd7870.When it comes to demanding games,with hd7950 one would be able to push for higher playable settings than with hd7870 i.e.in such cases you would be able to push higher image quality levels with hd79750,example is sleeping dogs.HD7870 is quite a good card for its price.This card is faster than the fastest single GPU card of the last generation.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 18, 2012)

vkl said:


> @hitman4
> For some WD Green would work out fine,while others might have experienced a failure with a Green drive.In any case one can go for RMA in the limited period of warranty.
> WD Green is low power,reasonable performance drive.You can look for 1TB 7200rpm drive from WD which have higher performance relatively,would cost around 5k,else Seagate barracuda 1TB 7200rpm drives are available for 4.4k.
> 
> HD7950 on an average is around 15-20% faster than hd7870.When it comes to demanding games,with hd7950 one would be able to push for higher playable settings than with hd7870 i.e.in such cases you would be able to push higher image quality levels with hd79750,example is sleeping dogs.HD7870 is quite a good card for its price.This card is faster than the fastest single GPU card of the last generation.



What is use of fxaa and sxaa... in games?

hey guys i was thinking what about this

Cpu : Intel i5 3220k Rs.7000
Motherboard : Gigabyte h77 d3h Rs.6000
Ram : Gskill Ripjaws 2 X 4gb Rs.2800
Hard Disk : Western Digital Caviar Black 1tb Rs.6000
Graphics Card : Gigabyte GTX 660 OC Rs.14500
Power Supply : Corsair GS600 Rs.5400
Optical Drive : Asus 24X B5ST Rs.1000
Cabinet : NZXT Source 210 Rs.3000
Monitor : Benq GL2450HM Rs.10400
Keyboard : Logitech K200 Rs.500
Mouse : Logitech G400 Rs.1500
Mouse Pad: Razer Goliathus Rs.500
UPS : APC Black 1100 Rs.5250
OS : Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit Rs.6750
TOTAL : Rs.70000

Then i can sli it later after two three months .....

As two GTX660s give better performance than one GTX680...


----------



## vkl (Dec 18, 2012)

hitman4 said:


> What is use of fxaa and sxaa... in games?
> 
> hey guys i was thinking what about this
> 
> ...



FXAA and SSAA are anti-aliasing algorithms used in the game to avoid  artifacts in images.
Real-world image of an object is continuous i.e. it has smooth curves.The pixels we see on a monitor are discrete and are of uniform colour.
So while representing a thing digitally we get jagged images.To present better picture there are different anti-aliasing techniques in order to avoid jagged edges/lines.
SS stands for super-sampling in SSAA.
In SSAA many instantaneous samples of a point is taken and rendered at 2x or more the display resolution,it is then resized to the required resolution and the average colour is calculated.
By doing this the lines and edged look continuous,smoother and closer to realistic image.
This technique is very accurate but takes a lot of hit on performance of the video cards.So some less tasking but good AA algorithms/techniques were implemented later.
Examples are MSAA and FXAA.
The main purpose of FXAA was to provide good level of image quality near about MSAA but not equal to it while taking a lesser hit at performance.
With stronger video cards better level of image qualities can be achieved by using various AA settings available.


There is no i5 3220k.I think you are talking about i3 3220.
Go for an i5 atleast.There are quite a few number of games which work well on a capable quad core-processor.Even though with 2 hyper-threaded cores i3 has 4 logical cores but in some new games,it would be somewhat slower than an i5 of the same gen.Games like Justcause2,starcrafII,skyrim are examples where the i3 would be somewhat slower than the i5.

You can opt for windows8 in place of win7.Mandarpalshikar confirmed about win8 pack he got can also be used for fresh install.Also Microsoft Windows 8 Professional OEM 64bit-6k is available.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 18, 2012)

vkl said:


> @hitman4
> For some WD Green would work out fine,while others might have experienced a failure with a Green drive.In any case one can go for RMA in the limited period of warranty.
> WD Green is low power,reasonable performance drive.You can look for 1TB 7200rpm drive from WD which have higher performance relatively,would cost around 5k,else Seagate barracuda 1TB 7200rpm drives are available for 4.4k.
> 
> HD7950 on an average is around 15-20% faster than hd7870.When it comes to demanding games,with hd7950 one would be able to push for higher playable settings than with hd7870 i.e.in such cases you would be able to push higher image quality levels with hd79750,example is sleeping dogs.HD7870 is quite a good card for its price.This card is faster than the fastest single GPU card of the last generation.



If he is not buying a SSD then its better to get a Blue or Black edition as Green edition is more suitable for data dumping rather than a Boot drive. As for GPU I guess OP should go for 7950 as it will give significant performance boost for him.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 18, 2012)

vkl said:


> There is no i5 3220k.I think you are talking about i3 3220.
> Go for an i5 atleast.There are quite a few number of games which work well on a capable quad core-processor.Even though with 2 hyper-threaded cores i3 has 4 logical cores but in some new games,it would be somewhat slower than an i5 of the same gen.Games like Justcause2,starcrafII,skyrim are examples where the i3 would be somewhat slower than the i5.
> 
> You can opt for windows8 in place of win7.Mandarpalshikar confirmed about win8 pack he got can also be used for fresh install.Also Microsoft Windows 8 Professional OEM 64bit-6k is available.



ya i was talking about i3 3220

Also i wanted to ask
are ALL GAMES WINDOWS 8 COMPATABLE......?

also will ga h77 d3h support sli...?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes... all games run on Win 8.


----------



## vkl (Dec 18, 2012)

hitman4 said:


> ya i was talking about i3 3220
> 
> Also i wanted to ask
> are ALL GAMES WINDOWS 8 COMPATABLE......?
> ...



That board only supports crossfirex not SLI.So if you have the budget then go for hd7870 or else settle for hd7850 if you have plans of multi-GPU setups with this board.
Else you have to look for other boards.




gameranand said:


> If he is not buying a SSD then its better to get a Blue or Black edition as Green edition is more suitable for data dumping rather than a Boot drive. As for GPU I guess OP should go for 7950 as it will give significant performance boost for him.


If OP can afford then definitely hd7950 makes more sense than hd7870.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 18, 2012)

hitman4 said:


> ya i was talking about i3 3220
> 
> Also i wanted to ask
> are ALL GAMES WINDOWS 8 COMPATABLE......?
> ...



Yes all games are Windows 8 compatible AFAIK. Though some games are giving some problems with this OS and some are favoring this OS so I would say a mixed bag.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 18, 2012)

Hitman4, since you are spending 70K, I strongly recommend you get an Intel Quad Core or AMD 8 Core FX Processors. i3 3220 is a Dual Core Processor and it is a locked processor, can't be overclocked at all. Although it can run most games smoothly, there are plenty of games which can take advantage of a MultiCore CPU. i3 3220 can't handle demanding games like Battlefield 3 in multiplayer due to heavy CPU resource requirements. If you want to reduce the cost then at least go for the Non-K Intel C[ore i5 Processors like i5 3450 or i5 3550.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 18, 2012)

thank you all for the replies



Cilus said:


> Hitman4, since you are spending 70K, I strongly recommend you get an Intel Quad Core or AMD 8 Core FX Processors. i3 3220 is a Dual Core Processor and it is a locked processor, can't be overclocked at all. Although it can run most games smoothly, there are plenty of games which can take advantage of a MultiCore CPU. i3 3220 can't handle demanding games like Battlefield 3 in multiplayer due to heavy CPU resource requirements. If you want to reduce the cost then at least go for the Non-K Intel C[ore i5 Processors like i5 3450 or i5 3550.


the price difference between i5 3450 and i5 3550 is Rs.1400
So can you please suggest which is a more value for the money...


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 18, 2012)

Core Components:

Intel Core i5 3570 - Rs 13500
Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H - Rs 7200
Gskill 8GB RAM F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL- Rs 2750 
*GPU - Gigabyte/Sapphire HD 7950 - Rs 21700*
HDD - WD Caviar Blue 500GB - Rs 3400
PSU - Corsair TX650V2UK - Rs 5650
Cabinet - NZXT Source 210 Elite - Rs 2900
OPD - Samsung SH-S 223F - Rs 975
Monitor - Dell ST2220MB (21.5 inch LED Full HD 1920 x 1080) - Rs 8200 
Mouse Logitech G400 - Rs 1500
Keyboard - Logitech - Rs 450
APC Black 1100 Rs.5250

Total - Rs 73,475


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 18, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> Core Components:
> 
> Intel Core i5 3570 - Rs 13500
> Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H - Rs 7200
> ...


thank you the incinerator
this looks good but first of all i have only 70k and secondly you missed the operating system


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 18, 2012)

You have to compromise somewhere and the best would be to compromise on the UPS for now. In Kolkata (south) we dont need an UPS cause we almost never have blackouts. So if you are in a blackout prone area get a cheaper one for now.

OS ?!


----------



## Cilus (Dec 18, 2012)

Then get the following components:-
Motherboard: MSI ZH77A-G41 @ 5.8K
PSU: Corsair CX 600 V2 @ 4.2K

These will save some money for you.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 18, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> You have to compromise somewhere and the best would be to compromise on the UPS for now. In Kolkata (south) we dont need an UPS cause we almost never have blackouts. So if you are in a blackout prone area get a cheaper one for now.
> 
> *OS ?!*



Strongly agree upon this point


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 18, 2012)

can i play game without operating system..?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 18, 2012)

... thats not what we meant.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 18, 2012)

Cpu : Intel i5 3450 Rs.10800
Motherboard : Gigabyte h77 d3h Rs.5900
Ram : Gskill Ripjaws 2 X 4gb Rs.3000
Hard Disk : Western Digital Caviar Black 1tb Rs.6100
Graphics Card : Sapphire 7870 OC Rs.18000
Power Supply : Corsair GS600 Rs.4500
Optical Drive : Asus 24X B5ST Rs.1000
Cabinet : NZXT Source 210 Rs.3000
Monitor : Dell ST2220L Rs.8200
Keyboard : Logitech K200 Rs.500
Mouse : Logitech G400 Rs.1500
Mouse Pad: Razer Goliathus Rs.500
UPS : APC Black 1100 Rs.5250
OS : Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit Rs.6750
TOTAL : Rs.75000



mandarpalshikar said:


> ... thats not what we meant.



i was not pin pointing you it was just a normal question..

NOW I THINK I HAVE TO BREAK MY PIGI BANK AND TAKE 5000 RS FROM IT....


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 18, 2012)

My sincere advice my friend.. do away with OS for now.. and put the saved 6.7k in buying Sapphire HD7950 - Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7950 3GB GDDR5 With Boost 3 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card: Flipkart.com

Trust me.. you wont regret.

And why are you getting Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit for 6750 when you can get Windows 8 Pro for 3499 ?

*www.flipkart.com/microsoft-windows-8-professional-version-upgrade-pack/p/itmdf3njpfk7vbc4?pid=OPSDF3KZYV7AZTRH


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 19, 2012)

Better go with amd setup that cilus suggested.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 19, 2012)

can you tell me difference between these two cards....

Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7950 3GB GDDR5 With Boost 3 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card vs Sapphire AMD HD 7950 3GB GDDR5 Flex Edition 3 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card: Compare Graphics Cards: Flipkart.com


----------



## gameranand (Dec 19, 2012)

Go- Flex version is more suitable for Multi- monitor setup, performance wise there is no difference.


----------



## passionate_gamer (Dec 19, 2012)

Here is a config that might suit you 


CPUIntel i5 347011500MotherboardGigabyte GA-H77M-D3H5500RAMG.Skill RipjawsX 1600 MHz 8GB (2x4GB)3400Graphics cardSAPPHIRE HD 787018000HDDSeagate Barracuda 72004400ODDAny1000MonitorDell ST2220L8200KeyboardLogitech K200 500MouseLogitech G4001500CabinetNZXT Gamma2500PSUCorsair GS 6004500UPSAPC 800VA3500Total64500


----------



## Cilus (Dec 19, 2012)

Buddy, go with the AOC Monitor I have suggested earlier. The Dell Monitor is based on TN Panel which does not offer good color reporudction and depth. On the other hand the AOC display is built with IPS panel which is used in most of the consumer LCD TV and offers far better quality. Price will be 400 to 500 bucks higher than the Dell one.

And since you are in tight budget, why not going with the FX-8350 based configuration I have suggested? That will offer you better performance than i5 3470 in every aspect and same or slight better performance in Gaming. Also it will let you overclock your system to fetch extra performance. If you want a better future-proof configuration then go with it. For Motherboard, you can get a good Gigabyte or ASUS 970 chipset based board around 6 to 6.5K which will offer you better build quality, good overclocking and  both SATA III and USB 3.0 features.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Cpu : AMD FX8350 Rs.12500
Ram : Gskill Ripjaws 2 X 4gb Rs.3000
Hard Disk : Western Digital Caviar Blue 500gb Rs.3500
Power Supply : Corsair GS600 Rs.4500
Optical Drive : Asus 24X B5ST Rs.1000
Cabinet : NZXT Gama Rs.2500
Keyboard & Mouse: Any Brand for Rs.1000
UPS : APC Black 1100 Rs.5250
OS : Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit Rs.6750
TOTAL : Rs.40000

OK if I go with AMD now give me a Monitor motherboard and a graphics card for Rs.30000 and what if I open my piggi bank and get extra Rs.5000.
So please give both suggestion



Cilus said:


> Buddy, go with the AOC Monitor I have suggested earlier. The Dell Monitor is based on TN Panel which does not offer good color reporudction and depth. On the other hand the AOC display is built with IPS panel which is used in most of the consumer LCD TV and offers far better quality. Price will be 400 to 500 bucks higher than the Dell one.
> 
> And since you are in tight budget, why not going with the FX-8350 based configuration I have suggested? That will offer you better performance than i5 3470 in every aspect and same or slight better performance in Gaming. Also it will let you overclock your system to fetch extra performance. If you want a better future-proof configuration then go with it. For Motherboard, you can get a good Gigabyte or ASUS 970 chipset based board around 6 to 6.5K which will offer you better build quality, good overclocking and  both SATA III and USB 3.0 features.


thank you for reply

OH MY GODDDDDDDD.......

I was surching the net and found this article showing that i5 3470 is 30% faster than Fx8350...
*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/FX-8350-vs-Core-i5-3470-CPU-Review/1657/18


----------



## Cilus (Dec 19, 2012)

Buddy, have a look here"
AnandTech - Bench - CPU

(Avoid the Sysmark Benchmarks, it is a benchmark which favors only Intel CPU, any other manufactures including AMD and Nvidia don't support it)

I told you earlier, if you game at lower resolution like 1366X768 or 1600X900 then i5 performs better. But @ 1080P or higher resolution, 99% of the games become more GPU dependent and you just need a good enough CPU which can handle the Graphics card without bottle-necking it. FX 8350 can compete well against the i5 in terms of gaming performance at 1080P or higher resolution.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, have a look here"
> AnandTech - Bench - CPU
> 
> (Avoid the Sysmark Benchmarks, it is a benchmark which favors only Intel CPU, any other manufactures including AMD and Nvidia don't support it)
> ...


so pls suggest motherboard, graphics card and monitor in 30k for FX8350


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 19, 2012)

^^
For a Gaming System you are going the wrong way.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 19, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> ^^
> For a Gaming System you are going the wrong way.



can you be more specefic


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 19, 2012)

> ^^
> Yet the FX-8350's gaming performance almost exactly matches that of the Core i3-3225, a $134 Ivy Bridge-based processor. Meanwhile, the Core i5-3470 delivers markedly superior gaming performance for less money than the FX-8350. The FX-8350 isn't exactly bad for video games—its performance was generally acceptable in our tests. But it is relatively weak compared to the competition.
> 
> This strange divergence between the two performance pictures isn't just confined to gaming, of course. The FX-8350 is also relatively pokey in image processing applications, in SunSpider, and in the less widely multithreaded portions of our video encoding tests. Many of these scenarios rely on one or several threads, and the FX-8350 suffers compared to recent Intel chips in such cases. Still, the contrast between the FX-8350 and the Sandy/Ivy Bridge chips isn't nearly as acute as it was with the older FX processors. Piledriver's IPC gains and that 4GHz base clock have taken the edge off of our objections.
> ...


AMD's FX-8350 processor reviewed - The Tech Report - Page 14




You are going the wrong way for a 70K Gaming System. My two cents.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 19, 2012)

thanks 4 the reply

Intel i5 3470	11300
Asrock H77 PRO 4	  7500
Corsair Vengance 2 X 4gb 1600Mhz	3000
Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB	3300
Sapphire HD 7950 OC  	22500
BenQ GL2250HM	8300
Corsair GS600	4500
Bitfenix Shinobi	4000
ASUS DRW-24B3ST SATA  	1000
Windows 8	   3500
Logitech k200	400
Logitech g400	1500
Razer Goliuthas	500

TOTAL	71000

WHERE CAN I IMPROVE.....?


----------



## SunE (Dec 19, 2012)

Buy GSkill Ripjaws X instead of Corsair Vengeance. Also change the cabby to a NZXT Gamma and put the saved bucks in buying a 1TB hard drive since the games you wanna play are extremely large in size and 500GB would give you storage trouble pretty soon.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 19, 2012)

thanks for the reply i will buy ripjaws instead of vengance.
i was thinking of bitfenix shinobi because of cable management..
what do you think


----------



## Cilus (Dec 19, 2012)

Incinerator, From that review link you have posted, I didn't understand why OP is going wrong way if he gets a FX-8350. It is only 6 Fps slower than i5 2550K and around 10 FPS compared to i5 3570K; i5 3470 is not even at the comparison chart. Now 82 FPS is not at all anything which can be called as wrong as OP's display's maximum refresh rate is 60 Hz or it can show only 60 FPS in a second. So anything over 60, he can't see it. Another cache is OP can't make a system with 2550K or 3570K at his budget as it needs a good Z77 motherboard costing around 10K+. 
Also the chart you have posted is from WOW, which is not at all any Graphically demanding game and heavily relies on CPU performance. Check the Anandtech CPU Comparison link I have posted between i5 3470 and FX-8350 and you will find out that even at 1680X1050 resolution, both the CPU has comparable gaming performance and if you  increase the resolution to 1080P or higher, they become more or less similar. Also you can overclock the FX-8350 to get extra performance, specially in gaming, which is not at all possible with i5 3470. At stock speed, i5 3470 is even faster than i7 3770 but that does not stop us recommending i7 3770.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 19, 2012)

hitman4 said:


> thanks for the reply i will buy ripjaws instead of vengance.
> i was thinking of bitfenix shinobi because of cable management..
> what do you think



I don't see anything wrong with Corsair Vengeance RAM, I am using them and they are performing quite good, I know that they are not very good overclocking RAM but RAM is the last thing that you would overclock anyway and its a little cheaper so it will save you some money.
As for Cabinet, what is the budget for Cabinet ?


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 19, 2012)

4k is the budget for cabinet


----------



## SunE (Dec 19, 2012)

The height of Vengeance RAM is greater than RipjawsX. A low profile RAM helps in the installation of a custom cooler a bit. Otherwise both are great performers.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 20, 2012)

hitman4 said:


> 4k is the budget for cabinet


Extend that a bit and get Corsair Carbide 400R. 



SunE said:


> The height of Vengeance RAM is greater than RipjawsX. A low profile RAM helps in the installation of a custom cooler a bit. Otherwise both are great performers.



But Vengeance looks better.  Anyway its upto OP what he'll buy, IMO both are good.


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 20, 2012)

Listen to cilus plz he giving you best setup with your budget and you wont regret it also in that budget if you go with amd you will get better benefits than intel's like more bang on bucks setup and equally good performance. Trust me in real world these 2-5 fps doesn't matter.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 20, 2012)

^^ Especially when both are over 80 FPS in a 60 Hz monitor.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 20, 2012)

FX 8350 is a better buy that i5 3470 coz of the following reasons:

1. Its similarly priced and has better performance per dollar/rupee ( multithreaded performance)
2. Its an unlocked processor and can be overclocked on the fly.
3. Comes with a very good cpu cooler that is miles ahead than what intel offers.
4. Its ideal for a balanced system over non k intel cpus as they are locked with no additional performance improvement. 5-6 fps difference in games won't matter especially at 1080p or higher
where its same.
5.The am3+ platform still has an upgrade path to amd's upcoming steamroller cpu's. Ivybridge platform has no upgrade path as haswell socket will be different.

So summarizing everything, fx8350 seems to be a good choice.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 20, 2012)

i am totally confused... 
some are saying i5 3470 is better for GAMMING and some say that FX8350 is better can anyone please give an unbiased opinion on this....
because i dont think i will upgrade my pc for atleast 2 years from now and main purpose of pc is just gaming....

Intel i5 3470 11300
Asrock H77 PRO 4 7500
Corsair Vengance 2 X 4gb 1600Mhz 3000
Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB 3300
Sapphire HD 7950 OC 22500
BenQ GL2250HM 8300
Corsair GS600 4500
Bitfenix Shinobi 4000
ASUS DRW-24B3ST SATA 1000
Windows 8 3500
Logitech k200 400
Logitech g400 1500
Razer Goliuthas 500
TOTAL 71000

AMD FX8350  12500
Gigabyte GA990FXA UD3  9500
Corsair Vengance 2 X 4gb 1600Mhz  3000
Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB  3300
Sapphire HD 7870 OC  18500
BenQ GL2250HM  8300
Corsair GS600  4500
Bitfenix Shinobi  4000
ASUS DRW-24B3ST SATA 1000
Windows 8  3500
Logitech k200  400
Logitech g400  1500
Razer Goliuthas  500
TOTAL  70500

NOW PLS TELL WHICH IS BETTER


----------



## vickybat (Dec 20, 2012)

^^ First one is better as it has a stronger gpu (7950). 2nd one has a better processor that has good multithreaded performance and can be overclocked but weak gpu (7870). 

i5 3570k is the match for 8350 because that can be overclocked to match or surpass 8350 and is more expensive too.
Like i said, in gaming you won't be able to tell any difference at 1080p.

*If gaming is all you need, then stick with intel configuration + 7950 gpu. It will have a stronger gaming performance advantage.*


----------



## Myth (Dec 20, 2012)

vickybat said:


> FX 8350 is a better buy that i5 3470 coz of the following reasons:
> 
> 1. Its similarly priced and has better performance per dollar/rupee ( multithreaded performance)
> 2. Its an unlocked processor and can be overclocked on the fly.
> ...



Nicely done. Feels like my school teacher just summarized the relevant points of the last chapter 

Point 3> Feel cheated with a cooler like than. Atleast they could provide something better for k-series procs. 

@OP: Take the fx8350. The _overall _benefits are higher than i5 3470


----------



## gameranand (Dec 20, 2012)

Buy the second one with 7950. I am suggesting a AMD CPU as they will be better for other tasks as compared to Intel CPU and as for gaming AFAIK if you are buying a 7950 and most games are GPU based so you'll get very similar performance and may be 2-3 fps drop which really not a issue but AMD would give you much better performance in other CPU intensive tasks. take your pic.


----------



## Myth (Dec 20, 2012)

^ +1 to that suggestion. Taking the best of both configs. 

@OP: Consider another cabinet to make budget for 7950. There are cabinets at lower price which also offer good cable management. 
If you are fixed with the chosen cabinet then try extending your budget for the 7950.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 20, 2012)

can you suggest cabinet for rs3000 that have good cable management


----------



## Myth (Dec 20, 2012)

NZXT Source 210


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 20, 2012)

price...?


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 20, 2012)

err.....take K380...should be around3.1k


----------



## vkl (Dec 20, 2012)

If gaming is what you require then go for i5 3470+ hd7950.
i5 3470 has much better single/light-threaded than fx8350 which is what most games need.Multi-threaded performance of it is fine,though would trail in heavily multi-threaded tasks to fx8350.
Fx8350 has improved gaming performance than its predecessor because of improved per-core performance and larger L1 TLB.In majority of the games at FHD at high settings there won't be any noticeable difference between fx8350 and i5 3470.In some CPU bound games though fx8350 would be somewhat behind the i5 3470.
Overclocking fx8350 would close the gap in some games but in games like skyrim,Warhammer 40000: Dawn of War II it might not be.Some FPS shooting games feel more responsive with higher fps.Even with higher frame-rates that a monitor can display these would feel smoother as input lag to the mouse would be reduced considerably.
Considering newer games would be more demanding,frame-rates with newer games at high settings can easily go below 60fps with hd7950.Thus i5 3470 makes more sense if gaming is the main priority.
Also there is no trade-off with GPU in this case as it would have been with i5 3570k+z77 mobo in a constrained budget.
Asrock H77 PRO4/MVP is available for around 6.8k.If you opt for intel config try getting carbide-400R as cabinet.NZXT source 210 elite is fine,though you might have to order it online as NZXT cabinets are not available in Delhi AFAIK.
Even if you opt for fx8350 you won't lose much.CPU-wise it is quite good too and very good in heavily multi-threaded loads.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 20, 2012)

CM K 380 - Rs 3224
Nzxt Source 210 Elite ( You might have to remove HDD cage to fit in a larger GPUs) - Rs 2850
Corsair 200R - Rs 3450


If gaming is your main criteria and some day to day encoding/decoding and a lot more IMO there is no point spending the same money or few hundred less (in case you buy the i5 3570) and going for 8350. The 8350 based system in comparison will give you 7/10Fps or much more less and in real world will still draw 100 watts more (on paper 48watts [sic]) power from the wall as mentioned in Techreport. So what does that transpire to? A noisy (fan) system ,because it gets hot , returns lowers FPS but still costs the same. As I always maintain, an i5 feels much more snappier than an AMD FX any day ( with both at base speeds)
The word here is optimum and the i5 in gaming is optimum.

Check this *www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/amd-fx-8350_6.html#sect0

But the whole thing changes if you are heavily in to multi threaded (≥ 4) tasks which will require a lot of cores it is then that the 8350 will start making sense but only at that budget or price bracket it is in.

Check this *www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/amd-fx-8350_7.html#sect0


*Conclusion:*
Multi-threaded applications: FX-8350 > i5-3570
Single threaded applications: i5-3570 > FX-8350
Gaming: i5-3570 > FX-8350
Power Consumption : i5-3570 > FX-8350


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 20, 2012)

Went to nehru place got the following quotes:

PARTS					PRICE
Intel i5 3470				11300
Asrock H77 Pro/MVP			6700
Gigabyte GTX 660 OC 			14700     *(In two way SLI.  Will buy one now and one in March)* 
Corsair Vengance 2 X 4GB      	3000
Western Digital Caviar Black 1Tb	6100
Corsair GS600				4400
NZXT Source 210 Elite			2600
Asus DVD Writer				1000
Benq GL2250HM				8300
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit	6750
APC 1100va Back UPS			5250
Logitech K200				400
Logitech G400				1500
Razer Golothius				500
TOTAL					72500


----------



## Cilus (Dec 20, 2012)

Just pointing out one thing: The reviews where it has been shown that FX 8350 is providing 6 to 8 Frames lesser than i5 3470, testers did not use the highest image quality settings, little or no AA and little or no AF to make the games less GPU dependent and more CPU dependent. If you apply those, the gap becomes much shorter.
Also multi-threaded games like BF3 and Crysis 2, which also happened to be the two best looking games, the performance of FX 8350 and i5 3570K is almost same. Also don't forget that, the FPS was never lesser than 60 FPS which is more than okay.

regarding Stock cooler, in case of Intel processors, even you are using a non-K processor and gaming for long times, it is advised to get a after market cooler like Hyper TX3 for better cooling. Intel coolers are extremely bad and that's why they are not noisy.

Granted that AMD stock fans are noicy but their quality is far better than Intel Coolers. The current FX lineup comes with 3 Heatpipe based cooler withj solid copper base, resulting far better cooling performance, even for the hot Processor. You can go to 4.2 GHz stable with it. For that performance, the extra amount of noise it produces, is acceptable.

Regarding power consumption: If you run the FX 8350  24X7 for the whole month, you might get $10 extra bill and I don't think OP is gonna do the same.

*Hitman4, the Motherboard you have chosen does not support SLI. Read the manufacturer's page for the product and check in SLI support is mentioned over there.*


----------



## gameranand (Dec 20, 2012)

Check for the noise level and temps of that Gigabyte GPU before making decisions.


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 20, 2012)

Cilus don't waste ur energy telling him to buy amd he wont listen. I am suggesting you amd setup cuz if u go with amd you will get more items and equally good performance. Those 2-3% win of intel doesn't matter much in real world and also you will get multi thread which will help you later even your buying only for gaming. Rest is up to you Good luck.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 20, 2012)

^^ If he needs only for gaming and allround usage ( that means no specific selection of apps) then intel config is fine. No need to be fussy about this.

*@ OP*

Buddy it seems very few H77 boards have sli support and couldn't find a single one that supports sli. 
For sli, you have to go the z77 boards and prices go north of 10k.

This is the cheapest and best i could find - Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3 Z77 Motherboard: Flipkart.com

For z77, better invest in a K processor.

So i suggest you to plan for 7850 crossfire and get the following board:

Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H Motherboard: Flipkart.com


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 20, 2012)

vickybat said:


> ^^ If he needs only for gaming and allround usage ( that means no specific selection of apps) then intel config is fine. No need to be fussy about this.
> 
> *@ OP*
> 
> ...


thanks for the suggestion but i was considering 660 sli because it gives better results than 7850 crossfire at the same cost


----------



## Cilus (Dec 20, 2012)

Then you need to spend minimum 9.5K to get Asrock Z77 Extreme 4


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 20, 2012)

if i buy i5 3470 and asrock z77 extreme4 it costs 21000
on the other hand if i buy i53570k and asrock z77 extreme4 it costs 24000
so is the 3000 rs worth spending on it....?
ALSO Will I HAVE TO BUY A CPU COOLER ALSO....?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 20, 2012)

YES its worth it and yes you have to purchase a after market CPU cooler if temps in your region gets up in summers. I am suggesting a CPU cooler for mild overclocking, for no overclocking stock would do but still I would advice to get a CPU cooler, at least a basic one.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 20, 2012)

The other option for SLi away from AS Rock is an  MSI Z77A-G45 - Rs 9600/9850 approx.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 21, 2012)

which is better msi one or asrock one...?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 21, 2012)

Asus and Gigabyte are better.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 21, 2012)

Gigabyte Z77X D3H is less than 10k....
So should i go for it


----------



## gameranand (Dec 21, 2012)

I would have done that.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 21, 2012)

I am not getting one thing, if you want Multi GPU support, why not AMD 990FX platform. It offers far better quality than any of the sub 10K Z77 motherboards. Because of your changing needs, now you're pairing a *Non-K processor with a Z77 Motherboard* which is idiotic if you ask me, just spending 4K for one PCI-E X16 slot.
on the other hand, if you go with a FX-8350 + Gigabyte GA-990FX-UD3 combo, you will get all the options you are looking:

Good build quality, lots of expansion slots, both SLI and Crossfire support @ X16-X16 speed and very good overclocking potential. Just consider the value it offers as a whole sytem, not just CPU performance. In real life, this is a far better solution and I am holding strong in my position.

Don't get me wrong here, although I love AMD processors, I am not at all any AMD fanboy. But just for getting Intel, the way you are mixing up things: paring a Non-K processor with Z77 motherboard, not able to accommodate a CPU cooler, spending 4.5K extra for a single X16 slot..... I don't think but know you are really going in wrong direction.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 21, 2012)

^+100 to this..when the AMD platform is giving more options why not go for that instead of getting some cheap boards with questionable quality.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Dec 21, 2012)

Looks like OP is a Nvidia and Intel fanboy, or a person who's bombed by Nvidia and Intel "goodness" by retailers at his place..

@OP, I suggest you to go with Cilus. 
Just my  worth of advice to you.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 21, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Looks like OP is a Nvidia and Intel fanboy, or a person who's bombed by Nvidia and Intel "goodness" by retailers at his place..
> 
> @OP, I suggest you to go with Cilus.
> Just my  worth of advice to you.


i am not *Nvidia and Intel fanboy*


----------



## Cilus (Dec 21, 2012)

But it looks like so. However, getting GTX 660 SLI is not a bad choice, it is better than 7850 CF. But for choosing the CPU and motherboard, I thing you are messing everything.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 21, 2012)

Cilus said:


> I am not getting one thing, if you want Multi GPU support, why not AMD 990FX platform. It offers far better quality than any of the sub 10K Z77 motherboards. Because of your changing needs, now you're pairing a *Non-K processor with a Z77 Motherboard* which is idiotic if you ask me, just spending 4K for one PCI-E X16 slot.
> on the other hand, if you go with a FX-8350 + Gigabyte GA-990FX-UD3 combo, you will get all the options you are looking:
> 
> Good build quality, lots of expansion slots, both SLI and Crossfire support @ X16-X16 speed and very good overclocking potential. Just consider the value it offers as a whole sytem, not just CPU performance. In real life, this is a far better solution and I am holding strong in my position.
> ...


*Cilus i respect your opinion commpletely*
and i am not pairing i5 3470 with z77 motherboard but i5 3570k with z77 motherboard i decided to leave operating system and buy apc600va ups
*the reason why i am going for gtx660 sli is becuse it gives better performance than a gtx680*

TAKE A LOOK AT THIS CONFIG :
Intel i5 3570k	                        14300
Asrock Z77 Extreme4	                10000
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo	2000
Corsair Vengance 2 X 4gb	        3000
Western Digital Caviar Black 1Tb	6100
Gigabyte GTX660 OC	                14700
BenQ GL2250HM	                8300
Corsair GS600	                        4400
NZXT Source 210 Elite	        2500
ASUS DRW-24B3ST SATA  	        1000
APC 600VA	                                2300
Logitech k200	                        400
Logitech g400	                        1500
Razer Goliuthas	                        500
TOTAL	                                71000


----------



## vickybat (Dec 21, 2012)

V2IBH2V said:


> Looks like OP is a Nvidia and Intel fanboy, or a person who's bombed by Nvidia and Intel "goodness" by retailers at his place..
> 
> @OP, I suggest you to go with Cilus.
> Just my  worth of advice to you.



There is no fanboy here. Choosing gtx 660 over 7850 does not make anybody an nvidia fanboy.
660 is simply a superior card than 7850 and so op wanted to go for that. 

I would still suggest SLI over Crossfire anyday. Why??

Read this - 



Spoiler






> We have a lot to talk about in regard to multi-GPU performance and gameplay experience in Far Cry 3. The first thing to keep in mind is that raw faster framerates doesn't always mean a better gameplay experience. There are other factors involved that framerate cannot measure. We experience these other variables as we play the game, and subjectively explain the experience to you.
> 
> In the table and graph here, you will find that the AMD Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition CrossFire setup had the highest framerates, beating GTX 680 SLI in raw framerate. The minimum FPS is higher, 42 vs. 37, the maximum is higher 62 vs. 53, and the average is 14.5% higher at 51.2 versus 44.7 FPS. This is at the same playable settings of 2560x1600 with 4X MSAA, Enhanced Alpha to Coverage, HDAO and Ultra in-game settings.
> 
> ...






HARDOCP - Highest Playable Settings - Far Cry 3 Video Card Performance and IQ Review

Now you know why he was planning for a 660 sli over 7850 crossfire. 

I agree with cilus though on choosing the fx platform for sli and crossfire. Fitting non-k cpu with z77 isn't recommended.



hitman4 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your choice for 660 sli is very good. Its actually a great gaming solution for 1080p with very smooth performance even without vsync.
You won't notice any stuttering, input lag or choppiness with sli even without vsync on whereas on AMD, you have to cap FPS count turning vsync on to eliminate choppiness.

SLI performance on kepler cards has been terrific to be honest delivering smooth gameplay.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 21, 2012)

One more vote for SLi over CF.


Now.....
Gigabyte Z77X D3H it is a better board of the two. You can go for it. Since you have come this far spend Rs 700/1000 (aprx) more and get a 3570K processor over a 3570/3470 with the Z chipset based board and GTX 660 now and one later as you wanted. 



Now the other solution is to stick with the non K processor that is the 3470/3550/3570 and get a good Gigabyte H77 board with a powerfull single GPU like an HD7950 or a HD7870. You can use the saved Rs 4000 on the motherboard for a better GPU.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 21, 2012)

AMD Alternative
AMD FX8350	12500
Asus Sabertooth 990fx	13000
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo	2000
Corsair Vengance 2 X 4gb	3000
Western Digital Caviar Black 1Tb	6100
Gigabyte GTX660 OC	14700
BenQ GL2250HM	8300
Corsair GS600	4400
NZXT Source 210 Elite	2500
ASUS DRW-24B3ST SATA  	1000
APC 600VA	2300
Logitech k200	400
Logitech g400	1500
Razer Goliuthas	500
TOTAL	72200



The Incinerator said:


> Gigabyte Z77X D3H it is a better board of the two. You can go for it. Since you have come this far spend Rs 700/1000 (aprx) more and get a 3570K processor over a 3570/3470 with the Z chipset based board and GTX 660 now and one later as you wanted.
> 
> Now the other solution is to stick with the non K processor that is the 3470/3550/3570 and get a good Gigabyte H77 board with a powerfull single GPU like an HD7950 or a HD7870. You can put the saved Rs 4000 on the motherboard for the better GPU.


i have read a lot of threads at tdf and i have learned that buying a non k processor will not be future proof..
as we all know that you dont change motherboard and cpu that often ....
so it is better to invest in good cpu and motherboard so that you can upgrade other parts like ram and graphics card....


----------



## vkl (Dec 21, 2012)

hitman4 said:


> *Cilus i respect your opinion commpletely*
> and i am not pairing i5 3470 with z77 motherboard but i5 3570k with z77 motherboard i decided to leave operating system and buy apc600va ups
> *the reason why i am going for gtx660 sli is becuse it gives better performance than a gtx680*
> 
> ...



Mate,you are changing configs too often.
If you are going for an intel config and since you are in a constrained budget go for a locked i5 + H77+HD7870.Take out the Z77 and i5 3570k and you have enough money for hd7870 and APC 1.1kVA UPS.
You can add another hd7870 for crossfire later.HD7870 crossfire would be way better than gtx660 2-way SLI.
APC 600VA won't cut it when you go SLI or crossfire of 2 capable cards when the load is high.It won't suffice for SLI of gtx660's or comparable multi-GPU set-ups at high loads.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 21, 2012)

i think i need a break.......:


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 21, 2012)

Super Good no questions about it imo....

Intel i5 3570k	 14300
Asrock Z77 Extreme4	 10000 *( If you get the Gigabyte Z77X D3H get it instead if it comes for Rs 10K as you mentioned)*
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo	2000
Corsair Vengance 2 X 4gb	 3000 *( Get Gskill 8GB RAM F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL/G.Skill RipjawsX(F3-12800CL9S)* instead
Western Digital Caviar Black 1Tb	6100
Gigabyte GTX660 OC	 14700
BenQ GL2250HM	 8300
Corsair GS600	 4400*Try and get a Corsair TX 650/750V2 keeping a future SLi/CF and OC in mind*
NZXT Source 210 Elite	 2500
ASUS DRW-24B3ST SATA 1000
APC 600VA	 2300
Logitech k200	 400
Logitech g400	 1500
Razer Goliuthas	 500
TOTAL	 71000

The only place where you have to add in more money is the PSU.And more over the TX has 5 years warranty while the GS has 3 years.Get a Numeric/Microtek UPS 800Va/1kva for now and when you get the second GPU get a better UPS. The only problem with local UPS is their batteries.And some has pure Sine wave and some not.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 21, 2012)

*@ hitman4*

No need to panic mate. Just get what you've decided earlier. The amd setup looks good and can be bought without second thoughts.

Asus 990fx sabertooth is a beast of a board. But i still strongly suggest to consider sli over crossfire. For single gpu, a 7950,660-ti or 7870 will do good.
But once multigpu comes, i prefer sli because of the reasons given earlier. Its simply hassle free. 

660 sli will also fare pretty well against a 7870 crossfire if we put the anomalies of crossfire into account.

Have a look at 660 sli performance against 7850 crossfire and other single gpu solutions. 

SLI And CrossFire, Compared : Nvidia GeForce GTX 650 And 660 Review: Kepler At $110 And $230


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 21, 2012)

err.....he is saying 660OC if my eyes are not failing me...


----------



## vickybat (Dec 21, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> err.....he is saying 660OC if my eyes are not failing me...



He'll get the 2nd card after two to three months. Refer post #18 and #69.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 21, 2012)

ya..but you guys are repeatedly referencing 660TI SLI options..so i got a bit confused...
as for my two cents....yer doing it wrong with those boards...


----------



## vickybat (Dec 21, 2012)

^^ Yeah but he can go with gigabyte g1 sniper m3 z77. I don't think there's any problem with that board right?

*www.flipkart.com/gigabyte-g1-snipe...THAT&ref=bf87f849-05e4-40c9-896c-38eb5c17886e


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 21, 2012)

^^if he has the budget then definitely...


----------



## vkl (Dec 21, 2012)

If OP wants a good CPU with good performance in multi-threaded scenario then fx8350+gtx660 sli is ok.
The 990fx based motherboards are comparatively cheaper and offer good feature-sets.
i5 3570k is quite good but then one has to compromise for gtx660 SLI.
For gaming performance with a good CPU though not overclock-able i5 3470 with hd7870 crossfireX is also fine.
If going for multi-GPU hd7870 is would be better than gtx660 SLI from gaming point of view.Else gtx660SLI is ok.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 21, 2012)

Quote from my previous post


> But it looks like so. However, getting GTX 660 SLI is not a bad choice, it is better than 7850 CF.


 660 SLI is better than HD 7850 CF and you need a HD 7870 CF to counter it. Also SLI offers smoother game play out of the box and for CF, you need to know some tweaking and use of third party tools like Radeon Pro for smoother game play.

And Vickybat, although CF is not as smooth as SLI out of the box, HardOcp has exaggerated that thing by using some mystic words like some hidden optimization in Nvidia specific Kepler architecture which users are still not aware. The reason is simple, higher Micro shuttering in Crossfire setup, reducing the smoothness of the game even though offering better average Frame Rates. In the HD 7990 review, Tomshardware has demystified that fact pretty easily and they has also shown the Radeon Pro configuration to minimize Micro shuttering. It is also observed when comparable AMD and Nvidia cards are in CF of SLI setup, a tweaked Crossfire provides smoother game play than SLI.

Now come to the tweaking part, you don't need to be a technical Geek for that. After a single reading of the Tomshardware article, anyone can easily set that up. Another thing to point out: Tomshardware were using the stable release of Radeon Pro tool. Currently Radeon Pro Preview is available which brings all the Nvidia features like Adpative V-Sync, Dynamic V-syc, FXAA antialiasing etc under the hood. Now anyone can utilize the Adaptive V-Sync with AMD cards and minimize the Micro-shuttering. I am already using it and it does reduce the Microshuttering in COD- Black Ops 2 with my HD 6870 CF.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 21, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Quote from my previous post
> 
> 660 SLI is better than HD 7850 CF and you need a HD 7870 CF to counter it. Also SLI offers smoother game play out of the box and for CF, you need to know some tweaking and use of third party tools like Radeon Pro for smoother game play.
> 
> ...



You don't get the point here. Even if you enable dynamic v-sync in radeon pro, you will definitely lose microstuttering and overall chopiness but not without sacrificing fps.
Read that tomshardware article carefully. They had to cap fps count to 50 fps and 40 fps depending on games. Then only microstuttering was gone. Hardocp did the same thing here and that too ingame. They did not use any mystic words. SLI's implementation really has some hidden algorithm that nvidia uses from driver level which smooths things up without any vsync cap set.

SLI runs smoothly even without vsync on and you get maximum fps the cards can churn. But for crossfire, you have to set a cap for frames to smooth up and thus reducing overall average framerate.

Same thing happened in far cry 3 and in fact it had some horrible micro-stuttering of all. Nvidia's adaptive v-sync isn't a mere software implementation like amd's dynamic v-sync.
Although you get smoothness in amd, but not without sacrificing framerates or setting a cap by enabling v-sync. The same thing isn't applicable to nvidia's approach.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 21, 2012)

Again you are reading me wrong. Read my post carefully, I talked about the new Radeon Pro preview version, not the older one Tomshardware has used. The new one comes with a feature called *Dynamic Frame Rate Control with a Text box*. You can provide a value over there on the basis of the graphics card you are having. After that Radeon Pro will always try to maintain that frame rate and will remove the Micro shuttering in a great margin. This feature is not related to V-Sync or the refresh rate of the display you are using, resulting the Frame rate higher than the Monitor refresh rate. Look at the Screenshot below:-


----------



## vickybat (Dec 21, 2012)

^^ Its nothing new at all.

Check the tomshardware image:



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/sJGYj.png



They also have enabled *"Dynamic Frame Rate Control with a Text box".*

I don't think by just doing that micro stuttering be handled to a great extent. You have to enable v-sync.
Try far cry 3 for a test and let us know.

Imo, you have to enable double vsync there as well as tick that checkbox.

Setting fps cap varies from game to game. For call of duty, you can keep 70 but for far cry 3, its 30 and so on.


----------



## Myth (Dec 21, 2012)

The way I see it, amd drivers are maturing relatively faster and CF has evolved. The amd micro stuttering might be overstated here for reasons unknown.
If it were as 'horrible' as the articles state, we will notice the obvious drop in usage(which we dont/wont).
IMO, if a few tweaks can improve performance, amd is always preferable due to the larger memory interface width and vram. 

Anyway, may I suggest we not discuss this in this thread(unless OP is ok with it). 
OP is confused as it is and this doesn't help much. 
A single card setup is simpler and more to OP's understanding. 

@Cilius: That screenshot is from your system ?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 21, 2012)

Myth said:


> The way I see it, amd drivers are maturing relatively faster and CF has evolved. The amd micro stuttering might be overstated here for reasons unknown.
> *If it were as 'horrible' as the articles state, we will notice the obvious drop in usage(which we dont/wont).*
> IMO, if a few tweaks can improve performance, amd is always preferable due to the larger memory interface width and vram



Nope its not overstated. CF suffers from microstuttering while SLI does not or handles it perfectly. This has been stated by many reviewers and not one.

For the bold part of yours, most of the users here have single gpu and microstuttering is a multigpu issue. So most of us don't see.
Yes few tweaks will get rid of microstuttering but at the cost of FPS drop. This is where SLI shines and most reviewers have similar views.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 21, 2012)

^^ Yes, I am now trying the new Radeon Pro Preview version with different settings. Currently testing with Black Ops 2. Will start with Far Cry 3 once done with it. Also trying to inject SMAA in games from Radeon Pro to check picture quality settings, along with FXAA.

Vicky, I missed one thing in my previous post. There is a new value added in the *V-Sync* control menu, namely *Dynamic*. This feature controls how vertical synchronization is applied at rendering time, automatically turning it off when frame rate is below monitor's refresh rate to reduce stuttering and turning it on when frame rate is above or equal to monitor's refresh rate, improving smoothness. I am currently trying this feature and found out it is resolving my Micro shuttering issues in Black Ops 2 with highest possible settings.

And as per the Tomshardware, even you have to sacrifice some frame rates with the RadeonPro settings, after that Crossfire delivered smoother game play experience than SLI. So like you were pointing out that SLI is normally smoother despite of having lower FPS, same thing applies here, isn't it? After Radeon Pro tweaks, crossfire is capped with lesser FPS but delivers smoother game play.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 21, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> so...basically this two guys are trying to help you and yer raging  as off topic? kinda not smart..isn't it?


my head is aching....


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 21, 2012)

well..u asked so many questions..so you should be ready for the answers....
you want my take? 
take a single 7870 now....change out the motherboard to something good like Sniper M3..and yer all set to go...the fact that 1155 is goin EOL is well...another stuff


----------



## Cilus (Dec 21, 2012)

^^ Sorry bro, ya some off topic discussion. But if you go through it, it will help you to decide about Multi-GPU setup and the choice of Graphics card in that case. The summary is:-
If you wanna multi GPU setup with hassle free setup and smoother performance out of the box, then Nvidia is better option. On the other hand, if you don't mind little tweaking then Crossfire is also good and will provide you smooth performance, sometimes with lesser price point.

I will create a separate thread in GPU section in Multi-GPU section and move the posts over there.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 21, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> well..u asked so many questions..so you should be ready for the answers....
> you want my take?
> take a single 7870 now....change out the motherboard to something good like Sniper M3..and yer all set to go..*.the fact that 1155 is goin EOL is well...another stuff*



Ye.... I'm thinking abt when the Maximus V Formula prices will go down to sub 17K ...



Cilus said:


> ^^ Sorry bro, ya some off topic discussion. But if you go through it, it will help you to decide about Multi-GPU setup and the choice of Graphics card in that case. The summary is:-
> If you wanna multi GPU setup with hassle free setup and smoother performance out of the box, then Nvidia is better option. On the other hand, *if you don't mind little tweaking* then Crossfire is also good and will provide you smooth performance, sometimes with lesser price point.
> 
> I will create a separate thread in GPU section in Multi-GPU section and move the posts over there.




@OP - Go for multi-GPU only if you are ready to tweak a lot.. be it nvidia or amd card.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 21, 2012)

I will still maintain get a single powerful GPU. A HD 7950 preferably. 
How ? Cut down on the UPS , The Mouse Pad and Get a cheaper Z motherboard. Anything while Z that supports SLi will set you back by Rs 10K. Concentrate on the Core components.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 21, 2012)

Cilus said:


> ^^ Sorry bro, ya some off topic discussion. But if you go through it, it will help you to decide about Multi-GPU setup and the choice of Graphics card in that case. The summary is:-
> If you wanna multi GPU setup with hassle free setup and smoother performance out of the box, then Nvidia is better option. On the other hand, if you don't mind little tweaking then Crossfire is also good and will provide you smooth performance, sometimes with lesser price point.
> 
> I will create a separate thread in GPU section in Multi-GPU section and move the posts over there.


dude no need to be sorry at all its just that *I AM STILL CONFUSED*

ok now these are final please tell the rest:

G Skill RipjawsX 2 x 4gb				3300
Western Digital Caviar Black 1tb				6100
Asus Dvd Writer				1000
Corsair GS600				4400
NZXT Gamma				2500
Benq GL2250HM				8700
Logitech mk200				700
CPU……………?				
MB………………?				
GPU…………..?
UPS…………….?				
Budget for remaining parts....48300

PLEASE Dont excede Budget of 48300


----------



## vickybat (Dec 22, 2012)

Cilus said:


> And as per the Tomshardware, even you have to sacrifice some frame rates with the RadeonPro settings, after that Crossfire delivered smoother game play experience than SLI. So like you were pointing out that SLI is normally smoother despite of having lower FPS, same thing applies here, isn't it? After Radeon Pro tweaks, crossfire is capped with lesser FPS but delivers smoother game play.



Well i don't think you are sacrificing any smoothness with sli. Turning vsync-on in game will ofcourse cap framerates for any card and deliver smoothness. But point is the perfect sweetspot between smoothness and framerates. Nvidia's algorithm takes care of it ingame and there's no need to cap FPS. From reviewers comments, there was no micro-stuttering worth complaining. You can see the level on smoothness in graphs with a few spikes here and there but to the naked eye, they will seem equal.

For example nvidia gives 90% smoothness normally and amd gives 95% smoothness after radeon-pro tweak by capping FPS. 
With nvidia, the game gives 50fps and in amd after capping it gives 30fps.

If both systems are seen side by side, they will seem equally smooth but nvidia's framerate advantage will have considerable differences.
Same thing happened in far cry 3 because its highly demanding. In cod , we won't notice because even after capping, the framerates are well above 60 most of the time.

Nvidia seems to have this advantage in multigpu this generation. Ofcourse things can be tweaked but in heavily demanding games like far cry 3 and others , nvidia's solution is worthwhile as you don't lose any framerates for a smooth and better gameplay.

It seems hardocp wasn't joking about this fact at all. But yeah, atleast there is an option to deal with things for amd users. 



mandarpalshikar said:


> @OP - Go for multi-GPU only if you are ready to tweak a lot.. be it nvidia or amd card.



Nope, i don't think you have to tweak anything in nvidia as far stuttering prevention is concerned. Adaptive vsync is a driver feature and works automatically when turned on in forceware control panel. 
Besides, these days, sli profiles get automatically downloaded. So no hassles like before.

For amd, radeon pro tweaking has to be done for smoother experience. But that has its drawbacks on heavy titles.

This strictly speaking about multi-gpu though.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 22, 2012)

48300...
CPU-FX 8350-12.5K
Mobo-990FXA UD3-9.5k(full atx so you wont face any spacing issues)
GPU-HD 7950-21K
total=43K..
use the rest for UPS or watever...

alternatively
3570k-14k
Sniper m3-11.5k ish(approx)(micro atx but the only decent board at around 12k range)
7950-21k
total=46.5k

if i were you i would have gone with the amd platform...you will see minimal diff in gaming..


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 22, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Well i don't think you are sacrificing any smoothness with sli. Turning vsync-on in game will ofcourse cap framerates for any card and deliver smoothness. But point is the perfect sweetspot between smoothness and framerates. Nvidia's algorithm takes care of it ingame and there's no need to cap FPS. From reviewers comments, there was no micro-stuttering worth complaining.
> 
> Nvidia seems to have this advantage in multigpu this generation. Ofcourse things can be tweaked but in heavily demanding games like far cry 3 and others , nvidia's solution is worthwhile
> as you don't lose any framerates for a smooth and better gameplay.
> ...



Bro... have you used SLI or Crossfire yourself ? You'll know what I meant once you use it. Its not only about micro stuttering. I've personally used SLI config for sometime. And trust me..  you need to do a lot of tweaking.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 22, 2012)

mandarpalshikar;1806985[B said:
			
		

> ]Bro... have you used SLI or Crossfire yourself ?[/B] You'll know what I meant once you use it. Its not only about micro stuttering. I've personally used SLI config for sometime. And trust me..  you need to do a lot of tweaking.



Dude the answer is a *YES*. Cilus lives 20km from my place and i often use his system. There are no tweakings that would give you a headache. Things have changed big time and thus you see multigpu recommendations from reviewers. If you had used an SLI config in the past, then that would had no adaptive v-sync
to take care of tearing and stuttering.
SLI/Crossfire profile problems are indeed a thing of the past.

On a side note, you don't have to own something or use each and every setup to comment. Reading through reliable sources provide ample knowledge to make a comment. For example if you read hardocp's methodologies, it will seem you are trying them for yourself. They mention each and every detail. You don't have to use everything to pass a comment.


----------



## Myth (Dec 22, 2012)

Sumon's amd config is best suited here. 
The remaining 5k can be used for a Apc 1.1kva UPS.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 22, 2012)

^^but in the end as with the tradition of TDF..he will be convinced to take 3570K+any cheap Z77 alternatives


----------



## Myth (Dec 22, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> ^^but in the end as with the tradition of TDF..he will be convinced to take 3570K+any cheap Z77 alternatives



lol. 
Unfortunately true.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 22, 2012)

> For amd, radeon pro tweaking has to be done for smoother experience. But that has its drawbacks on heavy titles.



Didn't understand that part, specially drawback in heavy titles. Also how can a single game can be the measure of Crossfire performance in every aspect. There are plenty of heavy games like Metro 2033, Battlefield 3, Crysis 2, Sleeping Dogs and many more which works perfectly with AMD Crossfire, without any tweaks required. Source: reviews and myself. Far Cry 3 is a good example of SLI smoothness but that can't imply that Crossfire is worse in every case. There are plenty of games where Nvidia SLI suffers from Micro Shuttering. Result: Nvidia added their adpative V-Sync in control panel, in case of AMD, we do have a third party tool.

Hitman, I think Sumon has suggested you a pretty good config, both AMD and Intel based. And go with single GPU setting for now, no need to add two graphics card. If you are going with AMD config and single GPU solution then you can also get Asus M5A97 motherboard @ 6.6K and with the rest of the money, get a MSI HD 7970 OC @ 28.5K from SMC. It will let you have all the goodies, overclocking, good quality motherboard and a very powerful single GPU which can take all the games @ 1080P resolution. AFAIK, AMD 8000 series will come at Q2 of 2013 and when you are going to add another 7000 series card for CF, you will find better cards with lower price point are already launched.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 22, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> ^^but in the end as with the tradition of TDF..he will be convinced to take 3570K+any cheap Z77 alternatives



Sumon actually 3570k and g1 sniper is a great combo with no sacrifice on quality. 

GPU choice is entirely upto him though. Since he mentioned SLI, i had to bring these in.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 22, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Dude the answer is a *YES*. Cilus lives 20km from my place and i often use his system. There are no tweakings that would give you a headache. Things have changed big time and thus you see multigpu recommendations from reviewers. If you had used an SLI config in the past, then that would had no adaptive v-sync
> to take care of tearing and stuttering.
> SLI/Crossfire profile problems are indeed a thing of the past.
> 
> On a side note, you don't have to own something or use each and every setup to comment. Reading through reliable sources provide ample knowledge to make a comment. For example if you read hardocp's methodologies, it will seem you are trying them for yourself. They mention each and every detail. You don't have to use everything to pass a comment.



@Vickybat - It seems... there is no point in discussing anything with you. Either you think that you know it all or you think that everybody else in this world is a dumb. Since you are a good friend of a Moderator of TDF forums, as pointed by you, I wont say anything further. I have observed in similar discussion we had in some other thread that mods are favoring you even if the points you made did not make any sense. I dont want to risk myself getting banned on TDF just because I ran into trouble with a Guy who lives 20 KM away from one of the respected mods. 
  And on side notes from me... please understand to whom you are saying what.

@Cilus - No offence intended towards you.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 22, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> @Vickybat - It seems... there is no point in discussing anything with you. Either you think that you know it all or you think that everybody else in this world is a dumb. Since you are a good friend of a Moderator of TDF forums, as pointed by you, I wont say anything further. I have observed in similar discussion we had in some other thread that mods are favoring you even if the points you made did not make any sense. I dont want to risk myself getting banned on TDF just because I ran into trouble with a Guy who lives 20 KM away from one of the respected mods.
> And on side notes from me... please understand to whom you are saying what.
> 
> @Cilus - No offence intended towards you.



Any specific posts which you are referring? 
Although you are saying no offence to me, but surely it is for me, isn't it? You clearly mentioned that anything written from your side might lead to your banning as Mods are friends of Vickybat and as a Mod and also being a friend of Vicky, I think it is somewhere referring to me also.

Buddy, you might think other's information is baseless and there are plenty of cases where I too think other people's comments are baseless but that cannot lead me to believe that whatever I am saying is correct and all the others are providing baseless information. Until a person is providing information based on some reliable sources, reviews and known facts, they can't be called baseless.

I know you are referring to the TXAA related posts where I have also expressed my doubt against it as future AA. But I can't say what Vickybat was saying is useless and baseless as he provided couple of links from some good review sites justifying his statements. A lot of people including you and me, posted their opinions, against or for or some more information. But if anybody does not agree with you does not mean that his points are baseless junk, try to get that.

In today's discussion, I went through the different reviews of CF and SLI and found out that out of the box, SLI performs better with less Micro shuttering but AMD cards can achieve the same with tweaks. So I placed my opinions against it. That does not mean that all the information provided by others contradicting me are providing baseless information.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 22, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> @Vickybat - It seems... there is no point in discussing anything with you. Either you think that you know it all or you think that everybody else in this world is a dumb. Since you are a good friend of a Moderator of TDF forums, as pointed by you, I wont say anything further. I have observed in similar discussion we had in some other thread that mods are favoring you even if the points you made did not make any sense. I dont want to risk myself getting banned on TDF just because I ran into trouble with a Guy who lives 20 KM away from one of the respected mods.
> And on side notes from me... please understand to whom you are saying what.
> 
> @Cilus - No offence intended towards you.


seriously guys u are fighting for very small things there which won't matter in real world...........


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 22, 2012)

@cilus
actually he aint referring to you....
PM inbound...


----------



## vkl (Dec 22, 2012)

@hitman
For AMD config go for fx8350+990fx mobo+hd7950+APC 1.1kVA

Else get
i5 3470: 11.7k
Asrock h77Pro4/MVP:6.8k
Sapphire vapor-x hd7950:22k
APC 1.1kVA:5.2k
Total:45.7k and spend the remaining amount to get a corsair carbide 400R

AMD motherboard is more feature rich plus fx8350 would have good advantage in heavily multi-threaded tasks while in others it would trail the i5.
i5 3470 has advantage in some CPU-bound games.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 22, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> ^^but in the end as with the tradition of TDF..he will be convinced to take 3570K+any cheap Z77 alternatives



The Tradition is there simply because when it comes to *GAMAING* i5 3570k is simply better than fx8350....


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 22, 2012)

hitman4 said:


> The Tradition is there simply because when it comes to *GAMAING* i5 3570k is simply better than fx8350....



In *gamaing* even a 3470 will beat/perform at par with the 3570k....so your argument is invalid.
However we all have suggested the best you can get for your money....now its upto you.
Paying 2k+ for 3FPS is complete stupidity...


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 22, 2012)

hitman4 said:


> The Tradition is there simply because when it comes to *GAMAING* i5 3570k is simply better than fx8350....



The irony here is apart from 2 persons (genuinely only 1) everybody suggesting you an FX8350 has bought i5 25XX/35XX series processors themselves for their rigs !!


----------



## vickybat (Dec 22, 2012)

*@ OP*

Buddy i guess by now you should be clear about everything relating to single and multigpu considerations. 

Whatever you decide on cpu side is fine. Whether its 3570k or 8350, you cannot go wrong either way. But i would point here that AMD's platform is a bit more future proof
as you can fit upcoming steamroller cpu's in existing am3+ motherboards. If those chips prove to be too good, then you will have a huge advantage.
In intel, there is no future cpu support as haswell will have a new ( 1150) socket.

Now coming to gpu, you decide what you want to go for. Whether its single or multigpu is completely your decision.

If you can spend 20-22k, then get 7950 eyes closed as it performs equally with a gtx 670 which is expensive.

For a cheaper single gpu, 7870 is again worthy for its price as 660-ti is expensive and not significantly faster.

But for multigpu, consider 660 sli over 7850cf. 7870 cf is good but expensive. 660 sli will provide all the smoothness at a much cheaper price.

So you make the decision.


----------



## Myth (Dec 22, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> The irony here is apart from 2 persons (genuinely only 1) everybody suggesting you an FX8350 has bought i5 25XX/35XX series processors themselves for their rigs !!


FX8350 is pretty recent. All those with intel quad cores probably bought it long back. 
Upgrading immediately to a FX8350 is pointless unless one is really interested or requires it. 


*@OP*: You can make a definite decision after reading Vickybat's above post. Its a simpler summary of what has transpired until now in this thread.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 22, 2012)

Myth said:


> FX8350 is pretty recent. All those with intel quad cores probably bought it long back.
> Upgrading immediately to a FX8350 is pointless unless one is really interested or requires it.



The FX 8150 was very much there and the FX 8350 is a mere 15%  better than the predecessor and even less while gaming.  The option was there even back then.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 22, 2012)

No it is not. FX 8150 was launched couple of months after Sandy bridge release and many people have bought their rigs based on that. 

FX-8350 is pretty good in gaming compared to FX-8150 at stock speed
Have a look: AnandTech - Bench - CPU

However, whoever bought what is not OP's point of concern here, we are suggesting a balanced rig for OP based on technical facts, not anyone's personal preferences. Ya, the thread went little off topic but there also people have provided technical facts. .So lets not discuss whatever people bought and what they are suggesting.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 22, 2012)

You will give me an Anand and I wll give you a  AMD FX-8350 - Gaming Performance | bit-tech.net on 8150 Vs 8350, and it is pretty bad in gaming when compared as a newly released proccy IMO.

It will carry on for ever as we agree to disagree.
One thing though I agree it is not going to serve OP's point of concern.


----------



## Myth (Dec 22, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> You will give me an Anand and I wll give you a  AMD FX-8350 - Gaming Performance | bit-tech.net on 8150 Vs 8350 It will carry on for ever as we agree to disagree.
> 
> One thing though I agree it is not going to serve OP's point of concern.



You are supporting the fact that 8350 is better at gaming than 8150, or not ? 
Or is it that the 8650 lead is insignificant ?
Your link says the same thing as Cilius's Anand link 

8350 is ahead of 8150 at stock speeds and also OCed.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 22, 2012)

Myth read carefully I never once said that FX 8150 is better than 8350 but I said it is just a mere improvement when compared as a newly released proccy.It did not break any new ground ,it is a known fact. In one game even at stock the the newly released 8350 is a frame slower than the older 8150.Thats bad,is what I meant..My link and its conclusion potrays a different picture ... what are you reading...


----------



## Myth (Dec 22, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> I never once said that FX 8150 is better than 8350



Did I say you did ? What are you reading... 
I never _questioned _your post contents, just _asked questions_ to clarify my understanding. I hope you get the difference


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 22, 2012)

Myth said:


> You are supporting the fact that 8350 is better at gaming than 8150, or not ?
> .



I thought what made you think that way hence went extra mile to clarify.


----------



## Myth (Dec 22, 2012)

Cilus said:


> FX-8350 is pretty good in gaming compared to FX-8150 at stock speed
> Have a look: AnandTech - Bench - CPU





The Incinerator said:


> You will give me an Anand and I wll give you a  AMD FX-8350 - Gaming Performance | bit-tech.net on 8150 Vs 8350,



If i just read what is presented and not read further into the lines, simple bottom line : 8350 is better than 8150 in gaming and everything else.



The Incinerator said:


> I thought what made you think that way hence went extra mile to clarify.



Anyway, appreciate your effort to clear my doubts 

Edit: My last post on this topic. Back to OP now


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 22, 2012)

Let the OP clear @OP if you is is into pure gaming then the i5 and a good GPU like 7970 would give better returns in FPS form not in $$$$ 
If your into complex multitasking then FX
would have the lead in there with pairing a 7870
BTW you can save money buy forgetting both UPS and the OS


----------



## Cilus (Dec 23, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> You will give me an Anand and I wll give you a  AMD FX-8350 - Gaming Performance | bit-tech.net on 8150 Vs 8350, and it is pretty bad in gaming when compared as a newly released proccy IMO.
> 
> It will carry on for ever as we agree to disagree.
> One thing though I agree it is not going to serve OP's point of concern.



New processor release does not mean that it will bring ground breaking performance leap over the previous generation processors. How much performance gain you have from Sandy bridge to Ivy Bridge? AFAIK, it is pretty minor. Same thing here, Piledriver is just some minor tweaks over the Bulldozer design, resulting slightly better performance and lower power consumption. My point is, is it serving OP's purpose or not or can OP get a balanced configuration based on it...that's all.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanking everyone in this thread *MAINLY*:
Cilus
The Incinerator
Myth
Sumonpathak
Vkl
Vickybat
Gameranand
Mandarpalshikar

thank you for your replies will go to nehru place againg tommorow and get final quotation and reply as i get it.......


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 23, 2012)

Cilus said:


> New processor release does not mean that it will bring ground breaking performance leap over the previous generation processors. How much performance gain you have from Sandy bridge to Ivy Bridge? AFAIK, it is pretty minor. Same thing here, Piledriver is just some minor tweaks over the Bulldozer design, resulting slightly better performance and lower power consumption. My point is, is it serving OP's purpose or not or can OP get a balanced configuration based on it...that's all.



You just proved my point once again. That was exactly my point. Read my posts in sequence and you will know why it transpired to this very conclusion.


----------



## asingh (Dec 23, 2012)

Multi GPU works just fine out of the box now, for nearly all games.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 24, 2012)

hey guys can you tell me which external hard drive is better seagate go flex or wd my book...........?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 24, 2012)

More or less, both are same. make sure, you're getting the USB 3.0 version and get the one which is cheaper.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 24, 2012)

hitman4 said:


> hey guys can you tell me which external hard drive is better seagate go flex or wd my book...........?



Both have almost equal performance , quality and both come with a 3 year warranty. Like cilus said, get the usb 3.0 version.
One thing i would like to point here out is the terrific RMA of WD. They directly pick your faulty drive from home free of cost and deliver you a new one withing 10 days at most.
Courier is absolutely free and you don't have to go to any service centre.

In short, WD's service is fantastic.


----------

